# What's your current "Gun Lust"?



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Anybody else feel like sharing what they are currently lusting after in the realm of semi-autos?

Ever since seeing VAMarine's 10/22 project, I've been looking at them since Dad and I have quite a selection of 22 rifles here at home. My looking led me to searching out a cheap carbine that I could strip down, work on, install into a ZK-22 stock and make myself a nice little tactical plinker. I have enough handguns (for now), and I think it's time for me to build another rifle. It's been over a year since I built up my Mosin-Nagant, and I have the long-gun bug biting me.

I'm also lusting after a long-gun chambered in either 308 Winchester or 7mm-08, but I've found it difficult to find accessible areas here in Iowa to shoot something like that at it's potential, and merely shooting paper at 100 yards wouldn't cut it.

So, what are you drooling over? What do you find yourself on gunbroker lusting after? Care to share?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm in the middle of an AR pistol build so right now I want to get that done. Maybe do a 9mm AR next?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

For handguns... STI Tactical 4







For rifles... the Desert Tech SRS in .308.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice projects and wish lists so far. Glad to see them.

Ya know, I hate that I can't find a base model 10/22 with a .920 bull barrel 18.5" long (or shorter but threaded for a comp) to use as the base of my ZK22. I'm cheap and don't want to have to buy a new barrel. I think (JMHO) the 10/22 in bullpup configuration needs that beefy barrel otherwise it looks silly. Sometimes lust is frustrating. Am I right?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually, I take it back. I'm wanting a Sig 226 Legion SAO


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

My present desire is much simpler for a change. I'm just trying to decide on a single stack 40 for CC and which piece to sell or trade for it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm just trying to come up with the money for a Ruger LCR 9mm - a gun which I had zero interest in a month ago.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Semi-auto only?
That leaves me out.

I'm hoping that, before I die, some really nice person will give me a cherry *Swiss K31 rifle* and 1,000 rounds (in Swiss stripper-clips).
I have in mind some serious experimenting to do with it.

I think that, with just a little modification, it will make a superb Scout Rifle.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I already "lusted"........

*Chiappa Rhino 50DS​* Picked this up in January








*Ruger SR1911 CMD​* Picked this up last week


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Cait43, ya been busy huh??
Nice choices. My Son has the Rhino, and I have the Ruger SR1911CMD. Both are GREAT guns as I'm sure you already know. My Ruger is not the lightweight like yours, but I have handled the LW at my LGS. Definitely a nice handgun.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

As a newer handgun user, it has not taken me long to want more (and more, and..............). My first purchase was a Walther PPS 9mm, and I just took delivery last week of a Ruger LCP Custom .380. I am exceptionally pleased with both. However, a 1911 has GOT to be in my (hopefully, not too) distant future; I think they are absolutely beautiful. I would expect in the coming months I will also purchase a .22LR, although only now looking at what configuration as there are many out there with which I'd be very happy. For weeks all of my spare time has been with my face buried in a gun magazine, or online viewing (and sorting out the good/bad) videos of reviews.

And of course, (don't hate me), I will get a Glock. I've shot three thus far - the 42, the 43, and the 19, however I'm leaning currently to the a 27.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

lately I want more czs/dan wessons. The Wessons especially are so much better than past versions(based on feel alone). Cannot wait for my Bruin to come in

update

Bruin is in and I love it

now I am lusting after a limited rerelease HK elite


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been busy taking care of my gun lust lately:
This is my "new to me", Spikes Tactical AR15, Carbine:














My JRC9TD, Carbine:














AND my Glock 19, Gen 4:








These have all been purchased in the past couple of months! I think I'm done for a while... UNLESS something special catches my eye.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lusting? Same one I have been lusting after for years, a Browning Hi Power in 9mm. Expensive, and you don't see them very often around here. :smt076


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> Lusting? Same one I have been lusting after for years, a Browning Hi Power in 9mm. Expensive, and you don't see them very often around here. :smt076


I screwed up a couple of years ago when my LGS had a Browning Hi Power in beautiful condition, and I didn't buy it! I have never forgotten the one that "got away"!


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Seriously lusting for the Sig 320 with the new Romeo 1 optics mounted to co-witness. If I can find a good holster that will be my new carry gun.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

A Savage 99 in 308.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Coonan .357
CZ TS 9mm


----------



## firefighter120 (Dec 30, 2015)

Taurus pt111 G2, Taurus pt22, Ruger LCP Custom, and a GSG 1911-22. My wife has a Ruger LCR 22lr and we also have an H&R revolver that my daughter shoots when we go to the range. They are all good shooting guns and have been mostly trouble free. The pt22 is ammo picky so I get issues occasionally with it depending on the ammo. The GSG is my favorite to shoot and I carry the Ruger LCP which is a pretty good shooter as well.. My wife carries the LCR. The others are just back ups or range guns.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> Lusting? Same one I have been lusting after for years, a Browning Hi Power in 9mm. Expensive, and you don't see them very often around here. :smt076


A dear friend of mine had one back in the early 90s and when I shot it I fell deeply in love with it. I asked him to let me have first dibs on that gun should he ever decide to part with it. Sadly, he got in a tight spot and sold it without checking with me first. A few years after that he passed away. Finally a couple of years ago I stumbled upon one still new in the box for a price I just couldn't pass up. It is the finest handgun I own.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

I just bought a stripped lower receiver for an AR15 tonight. At the price I probably ought to get another just in case. Regardless, it looks like I have a new project build in the works.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Gun lust?

That's easy!

A mint condition AMT .44 AutoMag w/ 6.5" barrel and all the accessories. 

A mint condition Bren Ten would be nice too. 

Paul


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Handgun semi, Chiappa MC14, if a Beretta 85F becomes elusive,

then either Sig MPX carbine or CZ Scorpion 3 carbine,

last is Springfield SOCOM 16,

but this list is waiting for a Ruger Single Seven in .327 Fed Mag. Need the Farm Tool first. Toys are later.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

I took possession of my AR-15 stripped lower receiver this afternoon. The process of building my DMR has begun. Uh-oh!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wyoming_1977 said:


> I took possession of my AR-15 stripped lower receiver this afternoon. The process of building my DMR has begun. Uh-oh!


Happy building and good luck.............


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

I think I want a bull barrel Ruger MK II.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

berettatoter said:


> Lusting? Same one I have been lusting after for years, a Browning Hi Power in 9mm. Expensive, and you don't see them very often around here. :smt076


My Browning Hi-Power Mark III-S was the first semi-auto centerfire pistol I ever owned. Bought it new in 1989 for $389. Had some tuning work done to it and it is one gun I will never sell or trade.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Honor Guard 9mm sub-compact. Didn't know it existed until 2 days ago. American made, single stack carry pistol. Striker-fired, polymer, with or without safety, 7+1. After reading about it & watching some videos it's now on my short list.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

see my last post--What next?

it explains what my addiction wants next--kind of--LOL


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mine isn't a handgun,,,*

But it is a rifle specifically to mate with a handgun.

I like to pair up rifles and handguns,,,
They must match in practicality,,,
As well as in aesthetics.

I own a CZ-75B Kadet in .22 LR,,,








Yesterday I ordered a CZ-512 Carbine to go with it.









I think these will make a great range pair,,,
After I make matching sling, holster, and mag pouches,,,
I should be the reigning fashion plate of the firing range I shoot at. :mrgreen:

Aarond

.


----------



## vkowalski1970 (Apr 8, 2016)

Walther P99ASC
Smith and Wesson 642
Smith and Wesson M&P 22 compact


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've come to that bridge and crossed it already. 

I have all that I want, and I lust for nothing. :smt033


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Arsenal Firearms 2011. Completely impractical. Totally not needed. But I'd sure love to have one.


----------



## RugerLuger (Apr 13, 2016)

Ultra Aegis II


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Dan Wesson Valkyrie


----------



## Bink (Apr 19, 2016)

Hk 45c. I got to recently handle one at my local dealer and damn! Very nice!


----------



## oldmellow (Oct 4, 2014)

A beretta cougar model 8000 f inox ! discontinued I know but I want a Beretta , not a Stoeger. Does stoeger

make a inox, I know they made one in nickle!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Mossberg 590 A1. The US service model.


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

My new lust is the Rex Zero 1, full of features and a real looker. New to US market, price is a little steep at 600 but it's an aluminum frame in 3 sizes and 4 calibers. This gun has leapfrogged my old lust, a CZ 2075 Rami.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

My current lust has been satisfied. I finished up the assembly of my AR-15 DMR build. I'm not quite ready for pictures yet, but I'll get some taken when appropriate and posted in the proper forum. I am very pleased with the build and with the performance of the rifle. Building myself, I saved hundreds of dollars and got exactly what I wanted and nothing I didn't. Was a good learning experience too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

All I want is one more of these (have one already)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine is still a Browning HP, in 9mm. Sigh.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

Kimber 1911 Ultra Compact .45 is on my "watch for an unbelievable deal" list.


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

Springfield XD 45 Mod. 2 would be nice.


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Lust...? Not at the moment... Lust just seems to happen at the moment when that stack of money I've tucked away and a fine gun collide... cant help it... it's just meant to be.... several desires though. S&W 2206TGT to replace the one I foolishly sold off a few years ago. I might consider a 422 or 622 with target sights to hold its spot until said time. I'd like a Ruger Charger. A bolt action pistol. A Colt Combat Commander. Top of the list though is... Thompson Center used to make a BP pistol called the Scout in 50 and 54 caliber. I've watched for a 54 for a long while though. One became available locally this past winter about a week after I emptied my pockets to get another lust pistol that had been on my list almost as long. It even came with a couple hundred projectiles to get me started. Bummer that I had to pass on it and by the time I had scraped together enough to make an offer the sale had ended with no buyer and no way to contact the seller.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My problem has since been solved. I have two now


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> My problem has since been solved. I have two now


Those are real nice! They look super cool. They've got that "Desert" look. I love those black controls against the FDE finish. I can see why you bought two of them. I've got a Sig P220 Scorpion .45 and a P227 FDE .45 that have the same look and two Glocks a G27 and a G23 that have the FDE finish and black controls. I polished the flats on the Sig's slides giving them that "Equinox" look.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been curious about the Walther PPQ M2 from all I've read about it. I don't have a practical need for another gun but it sounds like it would be fun to shoot & with cheaper ammo than my other guns use & I'll be shooting a lot after I retire next year. Anyway, plan is to rent one tomorrow. 4" or 5" not sure yet. Maybe make it my birthday present next month.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been curious , but I'm not sure about it's reliability.

Anybody shoot or own one of these ? Kel tec 30 round 22 magnum

Range Report: Kel Tec PMR-30


----------

